# Intel Desktop



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

Looking for drivers for 
Intel Desktop D845GVS1 Motherboard
Ethernet Controller,
SM Bus,
USB Controllers


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge Intel did not have a D845GVS1 motherboard. They had D845GVS and a D845GVSR boards. Is this board in a custom built machine, or a branded machine?


----------



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

Says on the board
D845EP1/D845GVSR
System info says D845GVS1


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Is this board in branded machine such as a Dell or Gateway?


----------



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

No,
Intel Desktop Board
Intel (R) Pentium (R) 4
2.8 GHz


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Instead of D845EP1, it's D845EPI.

You need to first identify the chipset. You can download this utility and it will identify the chipset. When you know the chipset, post the infomation. It may be an 845G, 845GV, 845E.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/det...id=861&dwnldid=7961&agr=y&lang=eng&prdmap=861


----------



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

Chipset 845G

I got Audio Driver 5.10.0.5930_PV_Realtek_exe and Video coltroller Win2k_xp.exe to work


----------

